# HD v/s Kent



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Hd isn't all that. as far as patterning is concerned. at least at long distances around forty yrds. 14 pellets in 9" pie plate Used a browning gold 12 ga. with Browning waterfowl full choke and pure gold choke. used number 2 shot.
Tried Kent faststeel #2 and put 38 pellets in the plate at 40yrds. You tell me something. Am i Missing something here. :eyeroll:


----------

